# Chicken Names???????



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

What names do your chickens have? We have a few that stick out like Sir Pants A Lot, Terminator, Fat Hen, Kevin, Fatty Fatty Boom A Latty! to name a few! hahaha


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Some of our chickens names are butter-scotch,Oreo ,scratch!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

When we lived in the city we only had 6 chickens. I named them after famous women authors. Then a fox came to visit. It was the last time I named them. We do joke about the meat birds though. We name them things like breakfast, lunch, dinner, pot pie, Alfredo, stew...,


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Lets see..... I have Speckles, Ally, Mini Marshmellow, Marshmellow, Tinker Bell, Rosetta, Prince Charming, Splash, Road Runner, Black Beauty, Charolette, Violet for my current chickens. My ducks are Po, Shifu, Donald, and Jet. I also have 3 female mallards with no names we just call them "The Girls". Any chicken I plan to butcher get food names. Last year we did Dinner, Nugget, Orange, Stir Fry, Sesame ect.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I have 2 house pet chickens. Pheobie aka silkie diva. Then Pip a white silkie. I also have 3 button quails.. Hobbes, Fudge, and L.E. and their 9 babies that are yet to be named lol


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I have Hersey,rolo, Fiona,peep, skittle, and York (all hens and they r amber sex links)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sophie May (my first 6 were born in May), Tillie Sue, Abbie Lane, Macie Gray, Chole Bell, Lilah Michelle, Alyviah Joy, Butterscotch (banty from my little 10 yr old cuz), Josie Autumn (for Joe who gave her to me in Oct.), no names for 2 ducks until I know what they are - boy or girl.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

I use a category. When I get mine in April, they are going to be flowers!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Many of my names just pop to me when I spend time with the girls and guys. Cocky Rocky was named early just because he had such a cocky prance I called him Cocky Rocky and it stuck, he's a real showy guy! Big Red is the second in command, he's a Rhode Island Red, so the name was more descriptive. My two Delaware boys are are Hamish and Angus. I was watching a Scottish Drama on telly at the time, so the names came from the show. My two Barred Rock cross boys really don't have names, but I'm considering Chevy and Dodge. I was calling the one troublemaker "A$$Hole" for most of his life, but he is an A$$hole" I decided they needed real names.....

The hens are all over with names. I have Mussolini, she's a tyrant and her comb looks like a beret. Miss Mary and Cinnamon are my retired ladies. I also have Foghorn, who looks like a leghorn chicken in a barred rock suit, and my other barred rock is Lola.

My RIR hens are Charlie, Bubbles and Ditzy Doo. And my Americanas are Lu-Lu, Willow, Piper, Hawkeye, Missy, Tamsin, Bonnie, Clyde. Bonnie and Clyde look very similar, but one has clean cheeks and Clyde has a full beard (hence the male name) and when they were young they both were very nonconformist and would go off on their own and ignore everyone else. They were rebels, so they got rebel names.

I did have a RIR named Crumpled Napkin. She died of shock after seeing her sister, Penny eaten by a bear.


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

I have 3 Cinnamon queen hens named Chicken,nugget and dinner. Then we just got 6 chicks. 2 r sex linked reds. They r Noodle and Alcinda(named by my niece after herself. Lol) then the 2 Barred Rocks r Zebra and Batman(girl and boy) Then 2 banties r Chipmunk and Panda don't know sex of them yet.


----------



## Sli1260 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have Gladys (the only one left from my original flock of Gladys, Gertie, Gilda & Gracie) then Daisy, Buttercup, Bluebell and Lily


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

I have 6 hens called Snoopy,Smudge,Nugget,Ruby,Ziggy and Marmite


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

mabel..maggie..penny...ester...and Hannah


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

I've got a RIR named Lucy, a Black Austrolorp named Ethel ( cause you can't have Lucy with out Ethel), an amereucana named Petunia, and a BPR named Paisley.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

We have Amy, Little Red Riding Hood, Sylvia, Buffy, Pearl and Dottie.


----------

